
Apple, FAA Investigating After iPhone Catches Fire Mid-Flight - miles
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/apple-faa-investigating-after-iphone-catches-fire-mid-flight-n543516
======
miles
FTA:

 _Spring-break-bound sophomore Anna Crail was watching a movie on Thursday
when her iPhone spontaneously caught fire over the Pacific. "All of a sudden
there was like 8-inch flames coming out of my phone," she told KOMO News. The
teen panicked, telling KOMO that she thought the plane "was going down." "I
flipped it off onto the ground, and it got under someone's seat, and the
flames were just getting higher, and a bunch of people stood up," she said._

(Spotted in a comment by resolaibohp <
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646376)
> in today's thread about a replacement Samsung Galaxy Note 7 catching fire on
a plane <
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12645826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12645826)
>)

